# Another hack job to fix



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Started an addition on an old house in sorta "farm" country here today. The sh*t-for-brains who did the last renovation and the connection to the septic cut the 4" cast iron stack and went ABS in the crawlspace. That's perfectly fine.








*But* he didn't bother to add a riser clamp. Guess the old cast iron sani was supporting that stack. So now this is what I have to fix before I can attach my new plumbing for the addition:








I don't dare jack it back up. I'm just going to support it where it is now and raise the ABS sani line back up.








This is the water service connection in the crawl.  Real DIY type stuff. Have to repair this too, 








and fix up some of the hideously sloppy old waterpipes a bit.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's gold, Jerry!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

We have a lot of that around here. It always makes things unpleasant. I need to remeber to take the camera so I can post some of the crap.:blink:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That's awesome! :thumbup: Did the last guy hang the ABS with chain? And then strap the condensate drain to it with zip ties? Have fun. :thumbsup:








Paul


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Did the last guy hang the ABS with chain?


That's 1/2" hanger strap. 



> And then strap the condensate drain to it with zip ties?


The tin knocker just did that the other day when he installed the new furnace. I may have to talk to him about where he terminated that drain, since his slope will likely be gone once I raise that sani line a couple inches.  If it's easy I'll just fix it myself.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats everyday here in the rural areas.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

hazard county. where you boys liven at? put a pump on that there, she'll work out nice.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Thats everyday here in the rural areas.


Here to. At least we can get a good laugh out of seeing this kind of work.
Up here I have learned to not be surprised anymore


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> That's gold, Jerry!


 
:laughing::laughing:............A whole bit about OVALTINE?:laughing:


----------



## plumberlevi (Dec 13, 2009)

what a mess!!! Looks like some oki plumbing


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

plumberlevi said:


> what a mess!!! Looks like some oki plumbing


How bout an intro Levi?


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmmm I just see $$$$$


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

i almost feel bad for you futz:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is proof that crap will run uphill:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

That abs stubbed out and going uphill, that's what i call a pre digester. lots of that around here:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> i almost feel bad for you futz:laughing:


Don't feel bad for me. The job is all done and went very well - looks great. Everyone is happy and I got paid promptly. :thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ya know, I've been running into a ton of similar crap. Most is original to the home. WTF! How can you sit back at the end of the day, look at that hot mess, and think that you've " done good" ? Too many dipshits that don't know enough, or care enough. More work for us, I guess.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> that is proof that crap will run uphill:laughing:


if only it could


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

That mess literally hurts the eyes.:blink:


----------

